# Création de boutons barre d'outils Finder?



## Fìx (20 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous!


J'voudrai savoir si quelqu'un savait comment créer un bouton pour ajouter à ceux du Finder et qui auraient à quelque chose prêt la même tronche que ceux d'origine.... 

Comme ceux là :





J'ai réussi à trouver le bouton Dropbox... mais ça m'a pas appris grand chose....

Un vrai bouton est enregistré dans un Bundle... et encapsulé ensuite dans un .tgz... 

Pour Dropbox, il se trouve dans le paquet de l'application et se nomme "DropboxBundle.bundle.tgz". Voici son contenu :




Donc y'a trois images... (appuyé, non appuyé, inactif)... et le tout doit être géré par un script ou j'sais pas quoi... Bref... pas besoin de tout ça moi! :rateau:

C'que j'voulais, c'était le modèle de bouton pour m'en resservir pour mes propres icônes. Seulement, quand je glisse l'un de ces boutons de Dropbox dans la barre.... Il est tout petit riquiqui! :rateau:

Donc ma question est simple et peut s'adresser à 3 types de personnes :

Quelqu'un sait-il comment s'y prendre? 

ou 

Quelqu'un connait la taille, le format d'enregistrement, etc?

ou

Quelqu'un connait-il des boutons à télécharger en ligne pour que je puisse m'en servir comme gabarit?​
Merci d'avance!!


----------



## wath68 (20 Janvier 2012)

Avec ThemePark ce n'est pas possible ?


----------



## Fìx (20 Janvier 2012)

wath68 a dit:


> Avec ThemePark ce n'est pas possible ?



Oui ThemePark peut certainement permettre de modifier les boutons existants...

Mais c'que j'veux, c'est créer de nouveaux boutons... que je glisserai comme n'importe quel élément dans la barre (application, dossier, script...)

Par exemple, c'que j'veux mettre, c'est un dossier de recherche personnalisé. J'lui attribuerai le bouton que j'aurai créé (quand je saurai comment faire :rateau et j'le glisserai dans la barre...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h24 ----------

J'ai trouvé quelque chose..... 


Mais ça m'a l'air biiiiiiiiin compliqué tout ça!!!! :rateau: :rateau: Surtout pour un anglophobe comme moi! :rose: 

M'enfin... si j'ai le temps... j'm'y pencherai! Parce que là j'crois qu'il va m'en falloir!! :rateau:


----------



## scherel (21 Janvier 2012)

Tiens nous au courant ça m'intéresse aussi !


----------



## Fìx (21 Janvier 2012)

scherel a dit:


> Tiens nous au courant ça m'intéresse aussi !



Bah écoute.... voici mon avancée... j'peux même dire que c'est résolu  :


J'ai téléchargé ce pack de bouton ICI et me suis servi d'un comme modèle. (voici d'ailleurs le fond que j'en ai extrait : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Je rajoute un picto dessus (y'a un dégradé de noir (en haut) vers le gris très foncé (en bas) à faire puis un genre de léger biseautage blanc vers l'extérieur à faire en bas... faut que j'peaufine de ce côté là.)
On enregistre en .psd ou autre format transparent.
On ouvre Icon Composer (dispo sur les DVD MacOSX section "developer tools" je crois)
On met le .psd dans la case "32" et on en fait une icône .icns
On peut ensuite l'appliquer à c'qu'on veut...

Exemple : un dossier de recherche personnalisé (les derniers dossiers modifiés de la semaine) et à côté, un script transformé en application qui me permet de rajouter du texte devant le nom des éléments sélectionnés :





Pour ce qui est des applications... j'pense qu'il sera plus judicieux de créer un script qui ouvre cette application plutôt que de mettre l'application en elle même. On mettra l'icône sur le script et non sur l'application (une application avec une icône de 32px, c'est pas joli joli quand elle est dans le dock par exemple... :rateau: )


Voici la loupe que j'ai créée si ça intéresse quelqu'un :


----------



## Fìx (21 Janvier 2012)

Je crois avoir trouvé un style de calque intéressant pour les pictos :














*Une incrustation de couleur grise (R=60 V=60 B=60) :




Un ombre interne noire dirigée vers le bas (ce qui créera ce que je prenais pour un dégradé) :




Une très légère ombre portée blanche, en mode normal, à 90° et d'un pixel :



*

Je met un .psd d'exemple en pièce jointe!


----------



## scherel (22 Janvier 2012)

Fìx a dit:


> Pour ce qui est des applications... j'pense qu'il sera plus judicieux de créer un script qui ouvre cette application plutôt que de mettre l'application en elle même. On mettra l'icône sur le script et non sur l'application (une application avec une icône de 32px, c'est pas joli joli quand elle est dans le dock par exemple... :rateau: )



Moi c'est cette partie la qui m'intéresse. Créer une icône dans le genre de l'OS mais qui ouvre une application comme Appcleaner.


----------



## Fìx (22 Janvier 2012)

scherel a dit:


> Moi c'est cette partie la qui m'intéresse. Créer une icône dans le genre de l'OS mais qui ouvre une application comme Appcleaner.



Bah tu ouvres l'éditeur Applescript, tu rentres le code :


```
tell application "Appcleaner"
	open
end tell
```

Tu l'enregistres comme application. Tu ranges cette application où tu veux. Tu attribues l'icône voulue à cette application et tu la glisses dans la barre...


----------



## scherel (23 Janvier 2012)

J'essaie ca. Merci


----------

